# Nissan Titan And 31 Rqs?



## 4kidsmom (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi,

I am new to this forum, discovered it last night







. We have been in the market for a trailer for a while and 
have been seriously considering the 31 RQS.

We currently own an 04 Titan with a tow package. We have 4 kids, needs those bunks, and at least for summer camping will be taking a second vehicle to tow the water craft







. Can't wait to see that gas bill for that







.

Anyhoo, DH thinks we are fine with the TV, but after reading all the posts here I am not so sure. Did see that zoomzoom 8 has the same set up and was wondering how it is working for you. I suppose we could go up to a ford diesel 250, but I was really planning on a new ride for me before DH traded up.

Thanks for the input. We are actually going to look at an 04 26rs tonight, the weight issue wound't be a problem but concerned about being cramped without a slide







.

Thanks for your input.

Lori


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

There's a few dedicated Titan owners on this forum. I'm sure they will chime in shortly (PDX_Doug) to give you personal insight.

I just wanted to welcome you to Outbackers and wish you luck in your search. You've come to the right place.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

That will be one big load for the Titan. You will have trouble on any grades but if the kids go with the boat and you tow without water you may be okay. Where will you be towing?

If you want the bunks with a slide and also not have to worry about the weight near as much look at the 28rsds or a used 28rss (they are out of production now). They top out fully loaded less then the the 31rqs is dry.


----------



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

I am picking up an '06 Titan this week to tow my 27RSDS thanks to PDX_Doug's recommendation. I think you may be pushing your limits hauling a 31 but Doug could comment much better than myself. I would recommend a 28RSDS. You get the rear slide with the queen bed for the two of you along with the bunkhouse in the front for the kids. I believe this is what Doug hauls with his '04 Titan so towing it with your current TV wouldn't be a problem.

Good luck and welcome to this site. It offers many friendly people and a wealth of information.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

4kidsmom said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum, discovered it last night
> 
> ...


Lori,

action Welcome to the site! zoomzoom8 seems to have a great setup with the Hensley Arrow hitch. He pulls all around, especially in the mountain area of TN. I haven't heard him speak of any towing problems, but I am sure he would be glad to share his experience. Just give him a pm. Good luck on your selection.


----------



## 4kidsmom (Jul 25, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> That will be one big load for the Titan. You will have trouble on any grades but if the kids go with the boat and you tow without water you may be okay. Where will you be towing?
> 
> If you want the bunks with a slide and also not have to worry about the weight near as much look at the 28rsds or a used 28rss (they are out of production now). They top out fully loaded less then the the 31rqs is dry.


Thanks for the input. 3 kids would definately go with the boat. Probably my oldest son would go with dad. I do not anticipate carrying water at all. We would primarily be traveling locally, Oklahoma, but don't want to limit ourselves. Also for fall/spring camping we would all be loaded in the Titan. Our local dealer didn't have any of the 28rsds, but sounds like a good option.

Lori


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Where ya from??


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

HI!
I was surprised to see a 31 RQS being pulled by a Titan, myself, when I went to Topsail Hill, but both "zoomzoom8" and his wife said there's been absollutely no problem with towing, and they ARE from Tennessee!! ME? I would definitely go for the 31 RQS, as I've got a 27RSDS, and am in LOVE





















with the zoom family's 31RQS........walk-in shower, nice entertainment center, wonderful open kitchen area, comfy sofa........what's not to love??? 
Why not e-mail zoomzoom8, for more details from him? I upgraded from a GMC Sierra 1500 ext. cab with 5.3L V-8 to pull my 27RSDS, but I think I would have gotten a Titan had I saw it's towing ability/driveabilty. 
Darlene action


----------



## WDS9074 (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm pulling a 28KRS loaded with my HD Dyna Glide with my 06 Titan without any problems. Just made a trip from Pensacola, Fl to Toledo, Oh and back without any problems. Downshifts on the bigger hills but could easily keep up with traffic.


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Hello and welcome 4kidsmom!!!

Let me just say that the Titan and 31RQS work well together. My wife and I love ours. We have had no problem pulling the 31RQS in the White Mtns of NH.

The trailer is built for your family. We only have 2 kids but usually end up bringing a friend or 2 along.

The only is with the Titan is payload. When you put my wife and I with 2 kids in and hookup the 31RQS loaded for a trip that's about all you pack in the Titan. The Titan has NO PROBLEM pulling or braking with the 31RQS.

Advice, get a good WD hitch like the Reese Dual Cam or the Equalizer to start or if you can afford to spend the extra on the Hensley do it!

IDEAL would be a 3/4-ton Titan!!!

Good Luck and Hope this helps!

C-Mac


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

madmaccm said:


> IDEAL would be a 3/4-ton Titan!!!
> 
> C-Mac


I read somewhere that it's coming soon.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, 4kidsmom!* action 
I'm glad you have joined us. You will love the world of Outbacking!

As was mentioned earlier, we pull the 28RS-DS with our '04 Titan and have no issues whatsoever. That includes towing in some pretty good size mountains here in the Pacific Northwest. A year ago Jared (NotYet) took his Titan/28RS-DS across the country, including over some of highest passes in the Rockies, with no problems.

As far as the 31RQS is concerned, I would not have thought it was the best combination, but there are Outbackers around here doing just that, and I have heard no complaints from any of them. Those 'diesel guys' will tell you otherwise, but I would go with those that have personal experience with the Titan.









Before you jump though, I would track down a 28RS-DS to check out. It gives you all the same capabilities with the exception of a little less luxury (i.e.: no walk-around queen bed or walk-in shower), and weighs a lot less. And I myself, can personally attest to the fact that that trailer is a perfect match for the Titan.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Those 'diesel guys' will tell you otherwise
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


otherwise

Just because it can do the job, doesent mean it's the best for the job. The one best for the job, is the one that gets it done with the least amount of work.

If price is a big concern the titan might be a good choice. if not, nothing pulls like a diesel.

p.s. if you want a nissan, I read that they are buliding a heavy duty in 07/08 and might bring in a diesel that they use outside the usa.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

sleecjr said:


> I read that they are buliding a heavy duty in 07/08 and might bring in a diesel that they use outside the usa.


Actually, there is a good chance they will source the Cummins, as Dodge is expected to switch to a Daimler powerplant (being the parent company, and all).

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 4kidsmom (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi again,

We just returned from looking at the 23rs, unfortunately too small for our big crew. We are still planning to 
look at the 28rsds, but at this point from reading your posts we are still leaning toward the biggie.









We are from Mustang btw, we just realized that one of our unknown neighbors has an Outback, are any of ya'll from Mustang? action

Thanks again for your assistance.

Lori


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Think the Titan is about maxed out with the 28RSDS. You should check out the 28RSDS to see if it will work for you (still has the bunk house for kids)


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

[/quote]

Actually, there is a good chance they will source the Cummins, as Dodge is expected to switch to a Daimler powerplant (being the parent company, and all).

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

wow I am not sure what I think about that.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Would recommend towing a 31' with a Titan to my worst enemy. The motor is more than capable as are a host of other motors. I am afraid though that it ends there. Last time I checked Nissan doesn't even publish GVWR on their site, I regard that as a blatant attempt to hide the facts.


----------



## Dean_P (Mar 20, 2006)

We pull our 29bhs with our '06 Titan without any problems.
Our titan does not have the "big tow package" and it easily pulls our outback.
We just returned from Orlando, FL and I just put it in 4th and set the cruise to 65 mph.
The truck performed great and we averaged 9mpg.


----------



## Ravens35 (Jun 5, 2006)

I tow a 28KRS with a 1000lb Harley up front with a Nissan Titan, and it has power to spare.

Gas mileage isn't the best, but it's a comfortable well equiped truck for the money. Not that i would recommend it, but I have seen two Titans pulling smaller 5th wheels. I think it could handle the 31RQS.


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Not a lot of time, so you'll get the short version......Balance it out, and get a good hitch setup......it's a nice setup.

BTW...I ran with the DuraMax's pulling smaller trailers all the way from TN to FL....... up and down the hills......stayed with em', no problem.....


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

I have the 31RQS & just returned from a 3650 mile 3 week trip & averaged 13.5mpg with the 3/4 ton chevy duramax diesel. You dont even know that the trailer is there. I have a 1200 lb equalizer hitch that works awesome. I do know that zoom zoom 8 had to buy the hensley hitch because other hitch combinations would not work with that tt/tv combination. Can the titan do it with the right hitch yes. Would you & your family be more safe towing with a 3/4 or 1 ton truck yes. The bigger truck is the right way to do it but the titan will work 1 other thing to keep in mind is towing a load like that with the titan is going to shorten its life more than it would with a larger truck.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Above & Beyond said:


> I have the 31RQS & just returned from a 3650 mile 3 week trip & averaged 13.5mpg with the 3/4 ton chevy duramax diesel. You dont even know that the trailer is there. I have a 1200 lb equalizer hitch that works awesome. I do know that zoom zoom 8 had to buy the hensley hitch because other hitch combinations would not work with that tt/tv combination. Can the titan do it with the right hitch yes. Would you & your family be more safe towing with a 3/4 or 1 ton truck yes. The bigger truck is the right way to do it but the titan will work 1 other thing to keep in mind is towing a load like that with the titan is going to shorten its life more than it would with a larger truck.


I so jealous of your trailer AND your 3 week trip... shy shy


----------

